# Avoiding substance abuse



## croc (Oct 10, 2017)

I've honestly been a little worried about this in my plans to travel next March. I smoke bud regularly. I'm okay going without, it's more of an end of the day to relax kinda thing. And I'll drink wine or a couple beers here and there (every other week or so). I don't get drunk or fucked up, never do hard drugs anymore (though I was never an addict, just a mentally ill teen trying to be anything but sober). I got out of that scene relatively unscathed and watched everyone around me turn into addicts. So needless to say I don't wanna be around it anymore. 
It seems like avoiding hard drug users and heavy drinkers might be uh.. Kinda hard on the road. 
Anyone else here just smoke weed and/or drink in moderate amounts? Wanna share what that's like for you? Do you struggle to find like minded people? Will you travel with people in recovery? What about "occasional" hard drug users? Any entirely sober people wanna chime in with your experience as well? 
Disclaimer: this is my personal preference and I'm in no way saying how I live is the "right" way. Everyone has their own truth. Also, though I don't see this on stp, please no shit talking addicts. They're people too and this post is not about putting anyone down. 
(Am I in the right section for this or?)


----------



## Art101 (Oct 10, 2017)

I travel solo so staying sober for me is easy.Coming up on 6 yrs in Jan.I make a choice about who I want around me.The few travelers who have visited got the point of no hard drugs,you want to hit the weed we have a garage but please not in the house.As for drinking if you can handle your shit you are welcome but once again not in the house.I get that others drink and dont have an issue.But like I said I chose who I want around me.


----------



## deleted user (Oct 10, 2017)

I smoke bud all day, every day and drink beer when it's given to me.

it's easy to find weed. so easy. I hate going without, though. I'm a doobie puffer, what can I say?


----------



## Carlvanguyrios (Oct 10, 2017)

First rule of any substance use is, drink lots of water. If you do that, you'll hardly every feel that shitty the next day after partying.

Other than that I think feeling good, or content, is all about balance. If you go out and party all night, try eating a vegetable and doing yoga the next day or something. It's a very simple system that works for me. It's no different if I notice I was kind of a grouch at work. I'll have that in mind the next day to try to be more patient and supportive with my co workers. 

No matter what it is you like in life (drugs, exercise, sex, candy, travel, etc), you'll pretty much be ok if you practice balance. I have a cold beer sitting next to me right now while I'm typing this, but earlier I did a good amount of yoga and ate healthy, so I feel balanced. 

Too much of one thing is never good. That' my opinion.


----------



## Railfan David (Oct 10, 2017)

Lemonscenteddirt said:


> I've honestly been a little worried about this in my plans to travel next March. I smoke bud regularly. I'm okay going without, it's more of an end of the day to relax kinda thing. And I'll drink wine or a couple beers here and there (every other week or so). I don't get drunk or fucked up, never do hard drugs anymore (though I was never an addict, just a mentally ill teen trying to be anything but sober). I got out of that scene relatively unscathed and watched everyone around me turn into addicts. So needless to say I don't wanna be around it anymore.
> It seems like avoiding hard drug users and heavy drinkers might be uh.. Kinda hard on the road.
> *Anyone else here just smoke weed and/or drink in moderate amounts? Wanna share what that's like for you? Do you struggle to find like minded people?* Will you travel with people in recovery? What about "occasional" hard drug users? Any entirely sober people wanna chime in with your experience as well?
> Disclaimer: this is my personal preference and I'm in no way saying how I live is the "right" way. Everyone has their own truth. Also, though I don't see this on stp, please no shit talking addicts. They're people too and this post is not about putting anyone down.
> (Am I in the right section for this or?)



YES! It seems like most of the kids I meet are shwilly as fuck, and the few that aren't are straightedge. I don't begrudge anyone their own relationship with substances, but neither extreme is right for me.


----------



## Coywolf (Oct 11, 2017)

I personally think that the obsession this country has with labeling people as "addicts" is degrading and completely uncalled for.

Leave people alone. If they have a problem and you feel they don't understand the gravity of it, tell them if you want, but don't make them feel as though they are "abnormal".

Seriously. I hate this "addict" talk. The opioid crisis right now is a great example of how udgement can easily be taken out of control. My mother was just denied pain killers after a surgery because the wanted to explore "alternative options.

I digress.

Look at my title. I love to drink. Is it going to kill me? Probably. Do I care? Not really. Everyone is going to die sometime, and I believe in the recycling of energy, so I am not worried.

Everyone has their vices, whether it be running, drinking, video games, social media, being straightedge whatever. 

I think people have more of a problem with being an asshole rather than being an addict.

I hang out with people al the time that don't get intoxicated as much and me, and I always respect that.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Oct 11, 2017)

Coywolf said:


> I personally think that the obsession this country has with labeling people as "addicts" is degrading and completely uncalled for.
> 
> Leave people alone. If they have a problem and you feel they don't understand the gravity of it, tell them if you want, but don't make them feel as though they are "abnormal".
> 
> Seriously. I hate this "addict" talk.




I think the use of the word "addiction" (in this post at least) isn't being used as a disparaging jab or in a negative connotation. The word(s) "addicts/addiction" are being used because that's a fucking reality, right? People are addicted to substances, that's a fact. Nobody is shitting on addicts, in fact the tone so far seems to be more of a "live and let live" in terms of other people's sovereignty over their own bodies. Let's not be too defensive, kinda starts to look like you got a problem when you're triggered by just the mention of a word. Loosen up, homie.. have a drink or somethin.


----------



## Coywolf (Oct 11, 2017)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> I think the use of the word "addiction" (in this post at least) isn't being used as a disparaging jab or in a negative connotation. The word(s) "addicts/addiction" are being used because that's a fucking reality, right? People are addicted to substances, that's a fact. Nobody is shitting on addicts, in fact the tone so far seems to be more of a "live and let live" in terms of other people's sovereignty over their own bodies. Let's not be too defensive, kinda starts to look like you got a problem when you're triggered by just the mention of a word. Loosen up, homie.. have a drink or somethin.



I don't believe you caught the intended meaning behind my message. 

This thread is about traveling and avoiding substance abuse. I disagree with the group mindset of what "substance abuse" really is, and frankly, you prove part of my point with:



Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> Let's not be too defensive, kinda starts to look like you got a problem when you're triggered by just the mention of a word. Loosen up, homie.. have a drink or somethin.



What I am saying here is that if you don't want to take part in something, that is a great excercise in self control, and that is your choice. But it seems a great way in this country to preach about morality, and I think that is ridiculous.

I'm not talking directly to the OP here, I'm voicing my opinion on substance use/abuse, which seems to be right on topic if one is looking to avoid it.

But hey, ya, people do have problems. I've met many an addict in my travels, but they are all at different different degrees. Some people believe you are an addict for smoking marijuana, simply because it is illegal. I read somewhere that The National Health Institute says that drinking more than 3 drinks a week constitutes alcoholism. 

Hence my prior statement, I think people have more of a problem with being an asshole, not having any self respect, or manners for that matter, than the fault of the actual substance use itself. I guess that would come down to personal accoutability.

It just makes me kinda sad that I will miss out on interacting with certain people/groups because of my choice to use substances, I wish that was not the case. But then again, I choose not to hang out with people who shoot heroin, smoke meth, and get blackout drunk. So does that mean I am contradicting myself? "Survey says..........???"


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Oct 11, 2017)

Coywolf said:


> I choose not to hang out with people who shoot heroin, smoke meth, and get blackout drunk. So does that mean I am contradicting myself?



I think this is part of the reason I may be having trouble catching the intended meaning behind your message. When I read this post it resonates with me after losing count of how many people I've known who have died from H. Maybe your version of travel and the types of travelers you and I encounter on the reg.. differ somehow. I can't even imagine how one would choose not to hang out with people who shoot heroin, smoke meth, and get blackout drunk while being on the road. I think OP's quote hits the same point. 



Lemonscenteddirt said:


> It seems like avoiding hard drug users and heavy drinkers might be uh.. Kinda hard on the road.





Coywolf said:


> I disagree with the group mindset of what "substance abuse" really is



The group in this thread, or the overall mainstream view? We probably all have our own different views of what substance abuse is within this thread, I don't think there _is_ a group mindset that has formed within this thread alone. If you're talkin mainstream view, I disagree right along with ya. I don't think anyone should be shamed over what they choose to put in their own bodies, but I'm also the type of asshole that wishes everyone would stop using heroin.. so maybe I'm a bit contradictive myself. 

On a different note; I think you and I seem to misunderstand each other here and there, it's almost like we're reading each others text with some preconceived tone the other person is using. I don't know what it is, but make no mistake about it; I think you're an alright guy. When I said you're triggered and might have a problem, my tone was playful. I was bustin yer chops. I wouldn't call ya homie if I really meant dick.


----------



## roguetrader (Oct 11, 2017)

how many hardcore substance abusers you have to deal will depend on what kind of travelling you do - if you're gonna hang in the big city and sleep on the street you'll probably be surrounded by people getting seriously fucked up, and to be honest in that situation i'd likely join 'em - it ain't easy getting to sleep in a shop doorway or city park when totally sober ! but in smaller towns or out in the countryside, where you may feel less vulnerable, its easier to relax and get to sleep without heavily sedating yourself... personally I think at your young age you should travel with a friend or two so people are less likely to fuck with you - plus you got a bit of support when things get tough - the old saying 'a problem shared is a problem halved' is generally true...


----------



## Sameer (Oct 11, 2017)

Many people have a penchant for labels. Any label is too broad and demeans the idea of individual choice and individual uniqueness. I think a society is in trouble when the pharmaceutical companies are literally running ads at the rate of 800 an hour across the United States.
Every evening I smoke a little hash oil as sort of a happy hour kind of thing. Haven't tasted alcohol so don't know about that. I relax and plan my next day's adventures and have a wonderful night sleep. I used to smoke all day but was getting nothing done with the exception of staring out into space and listening to music. So my little evening happy hour is what works best for me. Labels are not good for many reasons. Just because a person has a puff or a little nip doesn't mean they have to accept any kind of label. Ditch the labels they are very unhealthy.


----------



## xvxlex (Oct 11, 2017)

I'm completely straight edge at this point in my life, and most people are respectful of that. It's rare to find others that don't use drugs or alcohol. I'm cool with traveling with people who aren't sober. Some of my closest friends use substances, but they respect my choices and don't pressure me into anything, so it's all good.
It's all about respect and boundaries imo


----------



## Coywolf (Oct 11, 2017)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> On a different note; I think you and I seem to misunderstand each other here and there, it's almost like we're reading each others text with some preconceived tone the other person is using. I don't know what it is, but make no mistake about it; I think you're an alright guy. When I said you're triggered and might have a problem, my tone was playful. I was bustin yer chops. I wouldn't call ya homie if I really meant dick.



Haha, that's funny, I have also noticed this. Ya I have no I tent of being offended by anyone on this site, nor TRYING to offend anyone. I also believe you to be a good person. May we meet somwday.. Opinions and takes on posts very so differently in this forum, and that is why I stick around.

Yes, it is difficult to not hang out with people who use certain substances on the road, I guess I was only reffering not hanging out with people who are out of control (stealing, fighting, general douche-baggary) that would be my definition of an addict/substance abuser. Someone that is no longer in control of their own life. I tend to avoid those types of people, and that may be why I am alone so much while I am traveling.

As far as the "group mindset" I am referring to, I am talking about the socio-political mindset of more than not, conservative groups in this country, who still make up a large portion of the population.

These groups have started the war on drugs, continue to support prohibition of marijuana, and create propaganslda machines to have the population believe that mind altering substances are somehow propagated by evil forces, and are therefor a tool of "satan" (reference "Reefer madness")

But at the same time, many liberal groups do the same for legal substances such as tobacco, alcohol, and prescription medication.

Both are working "for public health" reasons, but it is still are for of control over the general population, and that just grinds my gears, America.


----------



## croc (Oct 11, 2017)

First off, thanks to everyone who responded. 
Secondly, 


Coywolf said:


> I personally think that the obsession this country has with labeling people as "addicts" is degrading and completely uncalled for.
> 
> Leave people alone. If they have a problem and you feel they don't understand the gravity of it, tell them if you want, but don't make them feel as though they are "abnormal".
> 
> Seriously. I hate this "addict" talk. The opioid crisis right now is a great example of how udgement can easily be taken out of control. My mother was just denied pain killers after a surgery because the wanted to explore "alternative options..



I specifically agree with not demonizing addiction. We're all absolutely addicted to things but I think there's a difference between addictive habits and addicts. Like my friends in recovery who can't just have one beer. Some because it'll lead to ten more beers and some because one beer at the beginning of the night means they'll be sucking dick for crack at the end of the night (their words, not mine). Sweeping the concept, or title, of addiction under the rug for the sake of "not judging" makes no sense to me. If someone is incapable of having just one or two or three beers or buys substances over food, that's addiction. No harsh judgment, that's just the definition of the word. @Sameer 

As someone who's watched good friends/exes/family members stop being able to function without drugs, stealing, lying, disregarding their and other's safety I think it's entirely fair to say I don't want to be around active addicts or anyone doing crack, meth, pills, regularly drinking til they pass out etc. That's protecting myself. That's me making sure I'm not caught up in the same stuff. Writing someone off as a bad person/treating them badly because of their addiction is fucked up. Everyone who isn't outwardly an asshole deserves respect. I just don't wanna get any more calls about so and so died yesterday from drugs. 
(I know the comments weren't necessarily speaking directly to me, I'm just adding my thoughts not trying to counter anyone else's)


----------



## Sameer (Oct 12, 2017)

Lemonscenteddirt said:


> First off, thanks to everyone who responded.
> Secondly,
> 
> 
> ...





Lemonscenteddirt said:


> First off, thanks to everyone who responded.
> Secondly,
> 
> 
> ...


I think you are 100% correct. Addiction is a disaster, and I have lost my sister and many friends to the substances that you mentioned. I am not going to hang out nor am I going to spend time or Camp around people that use these substances. I think that a little puff in the evening or a little nip in the evening or even during the day is fine for most people. Of course, these are personal decisions. I am an advocate for cannabis for many reasons. My worry about society's labels extend to this only. If society says my little evening cannabis happy hour is addiction, then I don't agree and don't accept the label. I lost my own sister to the fact that she believed what big Pharma was saying.... You can find happiness in a pill. She fell into addiction and became an addict. These are proper labels for her. 
Addiction itself is devastating and sad. Like you say I don't want to be around these things, I have to protect myself, my little dog Mister Pico, and my operation. My goal is a life of peace and Tranquility living on public land. I don't want the negative aspects of society intruding upon me.


----------



## rooster831 (Oct 12, 2017)

Lemonscenteddirt said:


> It seems like avoiding hard drug users and heavy drinkers might be uh.. Kinda hard on the road.



it is, trust me

u just gotta be head strong and make your choises based on how u want to live


----------



## Popsicle (Nov 10, 2017)

Play stupid games win stupid prizes . I broke my sobriety 2 weeks ago one time . It sucked and I prefer to travel with people that don't do drugs except bud and drink . The key to staying sober is just walk away or dont do it at all .


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (May 1, 2018)

I've recently decided to cut back on my drinking because of how I've observed the punk community to be so vice-driven, recently. And, it's about to be hot. I drink to keep warm, but I think I could stand to keep my drinking to a minimum.


----------



## roughdraft (May 1, 2018)

it's a good topic..

some things that help me are what i recognize as hard truths and i can't articulate all of it Right now but i wanna get this here off - 

on this planet in this life, whatever way you slice it, there's a LOT of pollution...recognized/documented as well as unrecognized/undocumented
...that is fuckin up your brain and other internal organs, not to mention skin and bones. again, you can argue and pick apart details but this is a core truth, I believe ::soapbox::

Acknowledging that this is the case (and that no matter how much of whatever remedies you use against this pollution) that it will always be a relevant factor of life - can be used as a logical force to keep yourself more 'pure'.

granted that it is a difficult idea to digest and as a result often works the opposite way you know, encouraging people to 'smoke and drink the world away' instead of resisting the urge to manually self-pollute.


----------

